# Propel Advanced SL 1 vs. Specialized Tarmac



## ttusomeone (Aug 26, 2013)

First post on this forum - here's the situation I'm hoping to get some help with. I'm currently riding a Specialized SL4 with 2012 SRAM Red. I've been very happy with this bike, although the only other road bike I've ridden in a Madone. I want to switch to 11-speed this winter (but don't want this thread to turn into a 11 vs 10 speed debate). At the same time I'm joining a new race team for 2014 and will get a team deal on Giant bikes. The order has to be placed in October which is why I'm making the decision now. The options I'm considering are to keep my Tarmac and put on Dura Ace 9000 or get a Propel Advanced SL 1 with the team deal (a substantial discount off of retail price). The Propel looks awesome and all the reviews I've read are great, plus it comes with Zipp 404s and I was planning to buy a less expensive set of race wheels this winter also (the Zipps would keep me from needing to do that). So, I guess my question is really what are the pros/cons of the Tarmac vs the Propel? I have done the cost calculations and know what it would cost me to do each, but I'm wondering if the Propel will be a much better frame for me. I live in middle Tennessee so it's mostly flat with the climbs being short and steep. I really like the idea of the aero bike. Thanks in advance and sorry for the long post!


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Two different bikes in so many ways. 

Tarmac = TCR
Venge = Propel

Carbon layup
SL3 = comp
SL4 = advanced
Sworks = advanced sl

How does the propel fit? Good deals mean squat if the bike feels like crap underneath you.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Agree with r1lee, you are comparing an aero road frame (propel) to a road frame. If you have not seen it yet the current issue of Velo Magazine (Sept. 2013) tests aero road bikes including the Propel.


----------

